# [emerge] Problème avec Xulrunner [résolu]

## Fenril

Salut,

J'ai voulu mettre à jour mon système et j'ai été agréablement surpris de voir que Firefox 3.5 est passé dorénavant en stable en x86  :Smile:  Malheureusement, il demande la dépendance de Xulrunner et celui-ci échoue lors de la compilation, avec l'erreur suivante :

```
configure: error: --with-system-nspr and --with-nspr-libs/cflags are mutually exclusive.

See 'configure --help'.

configure: error: ./configure failed for js/src

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.4/work/mozilla-1.9.1/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 5765:  Called econf

 *               ebuild.sh, line  534:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.4/temp/environment'.

 * 

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.17"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info
```

Voici mon emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r8-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_2400+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 18 Nov 2009 12:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="fr_FR.utf8@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gimp glut gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gzip hal iconv ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k ladspa libnotify mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime raw readline reflection scanner sdl session spell spl sse ssl startup-notification svg sysfs szip tcpd theora thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis wavpack win32codecs wma wmf wxwidgets x264 x86 xcomposite xfce xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="cmipci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Ainsi que mon package.use :

```
app-portage/layman

dev-java/sun-jre-bin nsplugin

app-cdr/xfburn xfce thunar

games-emulation/snes9x-gtk joystick

media-gfx/gimp scanner

media-gfx/sane-frontends gimp

media-gfx/xsane gimp

media-libs/libtheora encode

media-libs/sdl-mixer mikmod

media-plugins/audacious-plugins bs2b wma

media-sound/audacity midi

media-video/ffmpeg 3dnowext

media-video/mplayer 3dnowext osdmenu dvdnav xvmc

net-fs/samba readline pam winbind

net-libs/xulrunner java

net-print/cups ppds

sys-fs/ntfs3g suid

sys-libs/glibc userlocales

www-client/mozilla-firefox java

x11-libs/cairo glitz

xfce-base/xfdesktop menu-plugin thunar

xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors-plugin lm_sensors

```

Est-ce un bug à déclarer ou il y a un problème avec mes USE ?Last edited by Fenril on Thu Nov 19, 2009 11:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Hello,

J'aurai tendance à répondre un bug, mais cette erreur me parait bien curieuse. Je ne pense pas que cela ait un rapport avec les useflags.

Le --with-system-nspr provient de l'ebuild, mais --with-nspr-libs sort de je ne sais où. L'eautoreconf qui aurait foiré ?

Peux-tu uploader quelque part les fichiers suivants et donner des liens de téléchargement :

```

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.4/work/mozilla-1.9.1/config.log

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.4/temp/build.log

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.4/temp/environment

```

Peut-tu aussi donner la sortie de :

```

# emerge -uDN --with-bdeps=y world -pv

```

----------

## Fenril

Salut netfab,

alors, dans l'ordre, ce que tu m'as demandé :

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.4/work/mozilla-1.9.1/config.log -> pastebin

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.4/temp/build.log -> pastebin

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.4/temp/environment -> pastebin

Pour la commande emerge -uDN --with-bdeps=y world -pv, voici ici le détail :

```
emerge -uDN --with-bdeps=y world -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/extutils-depends-0.302 [0.300] 11 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/nasm-2.07 [2.05.01] USE="-doc" 762 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05-r1 [1.05] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3 [2.6.4] USE="-emacs -qt4 -vim-syntax" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.4 [1.9.0.14] USE="alsa%* dbus java* python%* startup-notification -custom-optimization -debug% -gnome -sqlite%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.4 [3.0.14] USE="alsa%* dbus java startup-notification -bindist -custom-optimization -gnome -iceweasel -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -sqlite% (-xulrunner%*)" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -as% -be -bg -bn -bn_BD% -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_CL% -es_ES -es_MX% -et -eu -fa% -fi -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr% -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk% -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml% -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -or% -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm% -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta% -ta_LK% -te -th -tr -uk -vi% -zh_CN -zh_TW (-zh%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/gimp-2.6.7-r1 [2.6.4] USE="alsa dbus exif hal jpeg mmx pdf png python sse svg tiff wmf -aalib (-altivec) -curl -debug -doc -gnome -lcms -mng -smp -webkit" 0 kB

Total: 7 packages (7 upgrades), Size of downloads: 773 kB
```

----------

## Desintegr

Chose étrange dans le build.log :

 *Quote:*   

> checking for nspr-config... no
> 
> checking for NSPR - version >= 4.8.0... no

 

Essaye de réinstaller nspr:

```
emerge -1av nspr
```

----------

## Fenril

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Chose étrange dans le build.log :
> 
>  *Quote:*   checking for nspr-config... no
> 
> checking for NSPR - version >= 4.8.0... no 
> ...

 

C'est exactement ce que j'ai fait et cela a résolu lcar je sais d'où venais le problème : un ebuild proposé dans le bugzilla avec un "dirty bugfix" comme ils disent qui supprimait un fichier du package nspr. C'est bizarre, j'avais fait un revdep-rebuild avant et il ne me proposait pas de réinstaller nspr, mais bref.

Merci à vous.

----------

## netfab

 *Fenril wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est bizarre, j'avais fait un revdep-rebuild avant et il ne me proposait pas de réinstaller nspr, mais bref.
> 
> 

 

Le revdep-rebuild ne fait que vérifier la liaison dynamique des binaires.

Si le fichier retiré n'etait pas un binaire, aucune raison que revdep-rebuild ne le remarque.

----------

